# What kind of chickens do I have



## Rick0324 (8 mo ago)

Hi I was gifted these chickens and don’t know what breed they are


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With those legs? Definitely some sort of game chicken. 

I'd like to see them all grown up.


----------



## Rick0324 (8 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> With those legs? Definitely some sort of game chicken.
> 
> I'd like to see them all grown up.


Thanks that’s what I was thinking but was not sure. I will post some grown up pics


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since most of our game birds in the states are American Game Birds, that's liable to be what yours are. They're actually great birds. Except to other birds.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! As they grow and their feathers sort out their patterns, you will be able to guess at what strains of game fowl they came from.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

What kind? The cute kind. I love their long legs.


----------

